# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Shut-ins, what do you do all day ?

## FiestyAnxiety

Those of you who are shut-ins. What do your days look like ?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Working out, computer, computercomputercomputer, housework, baking, cooking, computer, going for walks, more housework, cat-patting, computercomputer.

Eh, going for walks is in there. Does that mean that I'm not a shut-in after all?

----------


## Koalafan

Writing, designing, lotsa computer time, big brother, listening to music/watching movies/tv.

----------


## Blushy

I was unemployed for almost 3 years after I lost my job (went out of business) in 2010. I was a newlywed and stay at home wife. I cooked, cleaned, took care of bills and household responsibilities. But borrowed forums and played video games (WoW, Minecraft, PS3) mostly. 

My confidence was at an all time low during that time. I must say I'm a LOT happier now that I'm forced to get out of the house and interact with the world. I do miss it sometimes though.

----------


## Otherside

Writing, playing video games, watching movies/TV, listening to music...

I can't really say I do much or that that sounds exciting. =(

I mean, I do get out more than I used to.

----------


## SmileyFace

I get out more than I used to. I try to do it every day unless I'm super tired or something. 

Before, I'd do Web and graphic design... browse various forums, including Harry Potter lol. Listen to music, downloaded a bunch. Youtube. Stuff my face with food, overeating. Depressed about life.

Part of it was that I wasn't allowed to go out as much, but somehow I got so used to the stupid rule of not going out, I just became so used to being home and it was annoying when parents tried to take me somewhere with them...even to stores I liked. I guess I preferred to go by myself anyway...anywhere without them. But idk.... I remember turning down hangout invites from friends as well.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

If I'm not at work, you can find me at home asleep mostly! Lots of sleep, computer (Reddit 99% of the time), Candy Crush, cleaning, cooking. That's a lot of C's! Sometimes I'll play piano, do my makeup (did that today)... That's about it. I don't mind it really.

----------


## Koalafan

> I get out more than I used to. I try to do it every day unless I'm super tired or something. 
> 
> Before, *I'd do Web and graphic design*... browse various forums, including Harry Potter lol. Listen to music, downloaded a bunch. Youtube. Stuff my face with food, overeating. Depressed about life.
> 
> Part of it was that I wasn't allowed to go out as much, but somehow I got so used to the stupid rule of not going out, I just became so used to being home and it was annoying when parents tried to take me somewhere with them...even to stores I liked. I guess I preferred to go by myself anyway...anywhere without them. But idk.... I remember turning down hangout invites from friends as well.



I'm learning graphic/web design right now myself! Finding it quite a bit of fun/infuriating!  ::

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Heavy thinking, radio, eat, sleep, talk to people (text, phone, online).

----------


## Keddy

Play with my dogs and cat, hang around with my boyfriend, sleep, go on YouTube and the internet in general, play video games by myself or with my boyfriend, talk to people online, watch TV, drink, eat junk food, walk the dogs, cook, clean, organize, skateboard, play PC games, listen to music, draw, take pictures, play with Photoshop, write, shoot hoops in the driveway, read, watch movies, cuddle with my boyfriend, do laundry, shower of course LOL.

----------


## Misssy

Well I think most of the people responding here are not shut-ins. Meaning that they really can not leave their home. 

I am not a shut in but I spend most of my time on my computer, listening to music or eating, making messes and then trying to clean up my messes.

Last few weeks been feeling particularly lonely. Spend my time thinking about my life and how it could possibly be "fixed" and kind of just feeling some kind of down-on-myself anguish knowing that my life isn't going to get better.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I'm learning graphic/web design right now myself! Finding it quite a bit of fun/infuriating!



Oh boy, it can really make someone bipolar (not uh... in a serious way, that is). I know it did for me... lol. I hope it's going well  ::):  yay for HTML!

----------


## Monowheat

I'm not a shut-in but live out in the countryside and don't drive (I need to get around to that). There's only 2 buses that come by so I either have to get up early or be stuck out here. On my days off work I generally don't bother with the getting up early thing.

I generally do housework, browse the web, watch YouTube or TED and play with/feed the dogs (we have 5). More rarely I'll draw or pop around to the farm next door to cuddle the baby animals (kids, piglets, chicks, ducklings).

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I think my current lifestyle is as close to a vegetative state as one can get, while still going out to buy groceries/toiletries or going to the cafe every couple days. I literally just sit for hours and hours on end, listening to my radio and thinking and barely moving a muscle. I just woke up at 4:00 AM on a Saturday morning, because my body simply hasn't been exerted enough to continue sleeping.

----------


## Hexagon

I'm not agoraphobic or necessarily a shut-in, but I don't go out very often. I tend to watch a lot of films and documentaries, interviews and TED talks on YT, listen to music, preoccupy myself with videogames, write and/or draw occasionally. I hardly move.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I research a lot of things... do online courses, paint, draw, sleep?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Aimless internet surfing, video games, music, movies or TV, fall asleep for an hour or two in the middle of the day, cycle through various negative thoughts and feelings, etc. I used to write things on occasion but I haven't felt motivated to do that in quite a while. Well, really, I haven't felt motivated to do much of anything lately, even some of the things I listed.

----------


## On a level

> Aimless internet surfing, video games, music, movies or TV, fall asleep for an hour or two in the middle of the day, cycle through various negative thoughts and feelings, etc. I used to write things on occasion but I haven't felt motivated to do that in quite a while. Well, really, I haven't felt motivated to do much of anything lately, even some of the things I listed.



I wrote a daily diary of when my anxiety was at its worse and during my therapy for three months as I felt better doing so. It then started making me worse and I became obsessive about it, I stopped instantly, was hard to stop but I did it.

Still got it but havent looked at it since I stopped.

----------

